# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Real or Fake Gear ? Pictures available

## H_U_G_O

Hey guys please advise... I've been using these for a week now.. advise me .
I'm doubting in anavar and primo.

----------


## wmaousley

I would say your Test, Winstrol and Marlboro's are g2g, the primo I have never seen before and the anavar looks very suspicious. Dude your in Lebanon, go to any pharmacy and buy the good stuff..

----------


## Dytum

I 2nd wmaousley. Looks like a 13 year old printed that anavar label off mommys desktop during lunch hour.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> I 2nd wmaousley. Looks like a 13 year old printed that anavar label off mommys desktop during lunch hour.


its probably an ugl for the anavar

----------

